# LG G Pro Lite available online for Rs. 18,300



## quagmire (Oct 25, 2013)

*LG G Pro Lite *specifications:


Processor: MT6577 1.0 GHz Dual Core

Display: 5.5-inch (960 x 540 pixels)

Network: 3G (HSDPA: 7.2Mbps / HSUPA: 5.76Mbps)

Memory: 1GB RAM, 8GB ROM, MicroSD

Camera: Rear 8.0MP BSI / Front 1.3MP

Battery: 3,140 mAh (removable)

Operating System: Android Jelly Bean 4.1.2

Size: 150.2 x 76.9 x 9.4mm

Weight: 161g

Connectivity: Bluetooth 3.0, USB2.0, A-GPS, Wi-Fi Direct

Stylus​




> The LG G Pro Lite dual-SIM smartphone is available to consumers in India for Rs. 18,300 via online shopping portal
> LG G Pro Lite available online for Rs. 18,300
> LG recently announced the G Pro Lite and the smartphone is now available to users via Snapdeal.com. The smartphone is priced at Rs. 18,300. As of writing this article, the smartphone isn’t available on other online shopping portals such as flipkart or infbeam.
> 
> ...



-Source


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 25, 2013)

Another mediatek cr@p from LG? I don't really understand the LG's need to create this phone, when they already have some good line-ups in this price segment, which need few modifications to conquer the market. Anyways, not Sammy, HTC left in Mediatek race and i hope they join too.


----------



## snap (Oct 25, 2013)

^^

i think cause of micromax and other china phones selling great so why not put mediatek in known brands and people will buy happily knowing they bought a "branded" phone


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 25, 2013)

the only good thing about phone is battery... but not worth that much money IMO.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 25, 2013)

That is costly for such a price.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 25, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> 
> i think cause of micromax and other china phones selling great so why not put mediatek in known brands and people will buy happily knowing they bought a "branded" phone



LG gone bad... 

It's not about reaching mass in worst possible way and devalue yourself. Give decent product in decent price tag, like LG L9, i didn't see LG did any major impact and even G2 is awesome phone, but it entered market a little bit late.

I can see rest of the manufacturers going to Mediatek way instead of innovating new in terms in what's inside the phone.


----------



## snap (Oct 25, 2013)

yeah people think more cores=better, iirc sony also released a mediatek device?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I can see rest of the manufacturers going to Mediatek way instead of innovating new in terms in what's inside the phone.



they are using mediatek to keep the SOC cost low. look at Xperia L. uses Qualcomm's midrange chip but has low resolution display whereas Xperia C use Mediatek's highend (low-mid range compared to Snapdragon S4 Plus) chip which should cost less hence able to use a high resolution display. I don't see this as a bad way either so long they don't compromise in internal memory and display. above 20k, almost all the phones ship with Qualcomm Krait SOC.
Only drawback of Mediatek chipset, no DEV support as they don't release the necessary binary drivers.

Mediatek has saved the market from turning into a Qualcomm monopoly. remove mediatek and we'll have 20k phones running on quad Cortex A5 that can neither play games or HD videos properly. even nowadays phones below 10k that use Qualcomm's S1 chipset are powered by a single core Cortex A5.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 25, 2013)

^^ Somewhat i agree with you. But what i am trying to express is, companies can go on and research and come up with low-cost, better alternative. Else, instead of Qualcomm monopoly, we have Mediatek monopoly as most of the crowd inclined towards that.


----------



## josin (Oct 25, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Somewhat i agree with you. But what i am trying to express is, companies can go on and research and come up with low-cost, better alternative. Else, instead of Qualcomm monopoly, we have Mediatek monopoly as most of the crowd inclined towards that.



Do research and comeback with low cost alternative? do you have any idea how much it costs ( in money and in time) to develop a new soc? What if it fails in the market? what if it fails in the performance aspect when compared to the competitor? Its too risky an alternative.So IMHO Its more cost effective in adopting an existing cheap Soc rather than producing a new one and LG has done the right thing ( but they have failed in pricing it right).


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 25, 2013)

^^ I get it. But don't you think that we have a lot of Mediatek over-priced sh1t in the market right now? I do. I bought Pantech Burst after doing my research and i am very happy with the decision i made. And i still stand by my word, companies do need to have R&D for chipset which is already famous(e.x. QC), and find out a way to cut the cost. I don't mind buying Snapdragon S3 Dual Core for 15k, provided with other decent specs.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 25, 2013)

sam said:


> they are using mediatek to keep the SOC cost low. look at Xperia L. uses Qualcomm's midrange chip but has low resolution display whereas Xperia C use Mediatek's highend (low-mid range compared to Snapdragon S4 Plus) chip which should cost less hence able to use a high resolution display. I don't see this as a bad way either so long they don't compromise in internal memory and display. above 20k, almost all the phones ship with Qualcomm Krait SOC.
> Only drawback of Mediatek chipset, no DEV support as they don't release the necessary binary drivers.
> 
> Mediatek has saved the market from turning into a Qualcomm monopoly. remove mediatek and we'll have 20k phones running on quad Cortex A5 that can neither play games or HD videos properly. even nowadays phones below 10k that use Qualcomm's S1 chipset are powered by a single core Cortex A5.





+1. Now MediaTek MT6592 (octa-core Cortex-A7) has achieved  some impressive benchmarks. But will it perform well in real world tasks and beat Krait CPUs?


OT : Also sam, how come Amazon managed to release a Snapdragon 800 SOC device for 229$ when everyone says the price for the same  chip is exorbitant. (Or atleast the licensing of the instruction set).. Or are the selling it at a low profit margin like the Nexus line?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2013)

quagmire said:


> +1. Now MediaTek MT6592 (octa-core Cortex-A7) has achieved  some impressive benchmarks. But will it perform well in real world tasks and beat Krait CPUs?



Look at Apple: 2 fast cores is any day better 4 slow cores. 
should be able to take on all the dualcores. Mali-450 MP4 is old but it still packs enough power to take on anything upto Adreno 320. but that 8 Cortex A7 cores will only keep the noobs happy.



quagmire said:


> OT : Also sam, how come Amazon managed to release a Snapdragon 800 SOC device for 229$ when everyone says the price for the same  chip is exorbitant. (Or atleast the licensing of the instruction set).. Or are the selling it at a low profit margin like the Nexus line?



i don't think Amazon is making any money from these tabs. They are kind of relying on their services and web stores to make up the revenue. More people buy these tabs, more customers will use their services. It even manages to beat the Nexus 7. Result of cut throat competition.



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I get it. But don't you think that we have a lot of Mediatek over-priced sh1t in the market right now? I do. I bought Pantech Burst after doing my research and i am very happy with the decision i made. And i still stand by my word, companies do need to have R&D for chipset which is already famous(e.x. QC), and find out a way to cut the cost. I don't mind buying Snapdragon S3 Dual Core for 15k, provided with other decent specs.



phone makers can't do anything about chipsets. How can Sony or LG help Qualcomm cut chipset cost? Qualcomm can move to a smaller node making the chip smaller reducing cost. Actually phone makers should strip Android of all those junk UI crap and go vanilla. This will lower the cost of the device without having to switch to mediatek or Cortex A5 based chipsets. LG has ARM license and is developing their own SOC, Huawei has introduced its own HiSilicon SOC series, Sony's NovaThor got scrapped, Samsung has its own foundry so your wish is kind of partially fulfilled.

Mediatek's chipset (whatever be the core) were all suppose to be used in low cost mobile but the "i want more core" kind of thing has propelled them into midrange section. and because Qualcomm's new gen of Cortex A7 based chipset are mysteriously missing from market, phone makers have switched to mediatek instead. at least the GPU doesn't suck.

LG could have used Snapdragon 400 which will only increase price by a few dollars at best while delivering much better performance but as this is aimed at the Asian market where things like architecture or processing cores has no value, they decided to stick up an ancient processor. anyway i don't expect this will sell more than a fraction of what Xperia C will do.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation.  



sam said:


> LG could have used Snapdragon 400 which will only increase price by a few dollars at best while delivering much better performance but as this is aimed at the Asian market where things like architecture or processing cores has no value, they decided to stick up an ancient processor. anyway i don't expect this will sell more than a fraction of what Xperia C will do.



+1000. Like their Optimus F7 (300$ in US). For whatever reason that phone never made it India and never became popular..


Anyways whatever state the market is in ARM sure does make money.  
"Neither manufacture nor sell CPU devices based on its own designs, but rather, licenses the processor architecture to interested parties."


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2013)

The quality of competition in Mobile segment has degraded in quality for sure.


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Oct 26, 2013)

People who brought G pro should suicide .
LG why use the flagship brand name ,WHY ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 26, 2013)

what about xperia c is that good ?


----------

